# Good Semi Aggresive Fish?



## Gazillion (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey! I was just wondering what some good Semi-Aggresive fish are


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Barbs, danios, cichlids, the list goes on. What so far do you have in mind that you want to keep (or have already)?


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*As Jarred mentioned the list of fish that fit that catagory is a quite long one, and each species and sub-species, has its own "Bad Boys" .
Which ones you keep or are able to keep depends on a lot of variables, such as what size tank do you have or are you willing to buy to house these guys?
Do you lean toward smaller fish that do best in groups, or would you be happy with just a single fish or two.

In my experience the chiclid species, simply because of the vast number of different species in that family maybe, holds the most options for you to choose from.
*


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

there are hundreds of Semi aggressive fish out there, fresh or salt? big or small? 


tell us about your tank and then we can better offer opinions on what would thrive or outgrow that tank.


----------



## Gazillion (Jun 19, 2010)

Well my tank is a 35g with some tetras and danios in it but I know I cant have them in there with them and theres also a black shark and a betta and one panda Cory!


----------



## Brittrugger (May 30, 2010)

Well you definitely want to move the betta elsewhere but you could put say tiger barbs in with the rest as long as they were in a group of 5-6 or more, they tend to take out their aggression on their own if there is a group.


----------



## Puffer (Jun 21, 2010)

i like dwarf puffers they are 1 of the smartest fish u can get


----------

